# Rechtliche Situation für Forschungs- und Versuchsanlagen



## Jochen (6 März 2012)

Hallo,

mich beschäftigt zur Zeit eine komplexe Fragestellung.
Ich bin ausgebildeter Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik und studiere Elektrotechnik im Bachelorstudiengang. Der Abschluss wird voraussichtlich in einigen Wochen erreicht.
Seit etwas über einem Jahr habe ich einen Arbeitsvertrag als studentische Hilfskraft an meiner Hochschule.
Im Rahmen dieser Tätigkeit betreue ich die ingenieurstechnischen Bereiche einer automatisierungstechnischen Anlage. Ich baue und erweitere Anlagenteile, kümmere mich um die elektrischen Installationen sowie alle anfallenden Aufgaben der automatisierungstechnischen Seite wie Visualisierung, Vernetzung, informationstechnische Applikationsentwicklung, SPS-Programmierung und alles was eben so dazu gehört.

Unsere Anlage ist eine reine Forschungs- und Versuchsanlage, das heißt sie unterliegt vollumfänglich einem ständigen Wandel. Es wird hier etwas erweitert, dort etwas zurückgebaut, mal bestimmte Teile nur in Testbetrieb gefahren, Programmierung der Steuerungen geändert und so weiter und sofort. 

Die übrigen Beschäftigten des Forschungsprojektes sind Biologen und haben mit den elektrotechnischen/automatisierungstechnischen Elementen unserer Anlagen nichts zu tun. Weisungsberechtigt mir gegenüber sind sie allerdings. Sprich der Biologe möchte etwas bestimmtes programmiert oder installiert haben und ich setze die Geschichte dann um. 

Heute ergab sich eine Diskussion, die mich veranlasste, mal etwas genauer darüber nachzudenken, wo ich mich rechtlich hier bei meiner Tätigkeit bewege.

Randbedingungen: 

Bei der Versuchsanlage handelt es sich um die Simulation eines geschlossenen Fluidkreislaufs für die Aquakultur. Im Prozesswasser dieser Anlage werden Fische aufgezogen. 
Bestandteil der Wasseraufbereitung ist ein Ozongenerator, der dem Prozesswasser geregelt durch das Redoxpotential des Wassers Ozon zudosiert. Ein Warngerät für die Ozonkonzentration in der Umgebungsluft dient zur Überwachung und schaltet bei Störung oder Ozonalarm den Ozongenerator ab. In meinem Störmeldesystem der Anlage wird dies natürlich gemeldet und der Ozongenerator kann nur nach Quittierung wieder zugeschaltet werden. 

Diskussion:

Den Weisungsberechtigten stört nun, dass der Ozongenerator abschaltet, wenn eine Störung des Warngerätes vorliegt. Er möchte die Abschaltung lediglich bei Ozonalarm haben. 
Ich als Elektrofachkraft argumentiere gegen diesen Wunsch, dass sobald die Messtelle nicht mehr auf Konzentration überwacht wird, weil das Warngerät ausfällt oder eine Störung hat, auch das Gerät zur Sicherheit abgeschaltet werden muss. Ozon ist giftig und daher kann nur durch eine vorsorgliche Abschaltung auch bei Störung eine Gefahr für den Menschen ausgeschlossen werden. Der Biologe lässt sich von seinem Wunsch nicht abbringen, also projektiere ich wie gefordert einen Knopf in meine Visualisierung, über den die Störungsüerwachung überbrückt werden kann. Dazu ändere ich natürlich auch die hardwaremäßige Verriegelung für den entsprechenden Fall. Ich habe also dafür gesorgt, dass eine Sicherheitseinrichtung umgangen wird.

Nun befinden wir uns halt hier in einem Forschungsumfeld. Kein Elektromeister nimmt das ganze, was ich hier an jedem Arbeitstag tue ab. Ich bin die einzige Elektrofachkraft und habe aktuell noch nichtmal einen Abschluss als Ingenieur (jedenfalls nicht vor April) und schon gar keine Meisterprüfung.

Nach der oben geschilderten Diskussion (die natürlich oftmals an anderer Stelle ähnlich zwischen Biologen und den studentischen Hilfskräften aus den Ingenieurswissenschaften geführt wird) frage ich mich  nun konkret, in welcher Situation ich mich hier rechtlich befinde. Ich setze, wie es halt in Forschung und Lehre üblich und unvermeidbar ist, öfters Frickellösungen um, die in der Industrie natürlich nicht durchgeführt werden würden. Manche Konstrukte für Testbetriebe sind sicherheitstechnisch in meinen Augen bedenklich, werden aber von den Weisungsberechtigten gewünscht und toleriert. Wie sieht sowas in der Forschung aus? Wie ist meine Verantwortung, als studentische Hilfskraft in einem solchen Forschungsprojekt. Mache ich mich mit einer wie oben geschilderten Aktion wie der Umgehung einer Sicherheitseinrichtung sogar strafbar? Oder liegt die Verantwortung ausschließlich bei den projektverantwortlichen Professoren? 

In der Regel wird eine elektrische Anlage ja vor Inbetriebnahme und bei Änderungen von einem Berechtigten mit Brief und Siegel abgenommen. Ist hier nie passiert und da hier und da ständig was verändert wird, kann man natürlich nicht für jedes getauschte Kabel, jede eingebaute Sicherung, jeden neuen Sensor einen Elektromeister herbestellen.

Ich hoffe, jemand versteht die Problematik und kann was zur rechtlichen Situation in Forschung, Lehre und Versuchsanlagen sagen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## reliability (6 März 2012)

Hi,

Vom Fachausschuss Maschinenbau existiert ein "neues" Informationsblatt, welches sich mit dem "Probebetrieb von Maschinen und maschinellen Anlagen beschäftigt. Siehe Anhang.

Dieses Informationsblatt enthält Angaben zur
Begriffsbestimmung des Probebetriebs.
Die Rechtliche Situation und die besonderen
Gefährdungen während des Probebetriebs,
sowie die Maßnahmen für den sicheren Umsetzung.

Weitere Informationen auch hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-bei-Versuchsaufbauten?highlight=probebetrieb

Gruß


----------



## Jochen (6 März 2012)

Das ist schon ein nettes Arbeitsblatt, dankeschön. Das trifft auf die Situation hier recht gut zu. Werde mich mal intensiv damit auseinandersetzen. Danke schonmal dafür

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (6 März 2012)

Hallo,

pragmatische Lösung: kannst Du das Abschalten des Generators bei Störung des Überwachungsgerätes 
zeitlich verzögern, während gleichzeitig eine Warnmeldung kommt?

juristische Situation: da Du Facharbeiter bist und die Problematik genau kennst, wirst Du bei einem
schweren Personenschaden zumindest mit im Focus der Ermittlungen stehen. Wer dann letztendlich
verurteilt wird, hängt von vielen Detailfragen ab. Wenn man die alle im Vorfeld beantworten könnte,
brauchte man keinen Richter. Leider kann ich Dir nichts anderes sagen.
Aber dafür muss natürlich auch erst mal was passieren.

Was sind die Folgen für Dich, wenn Du es einfach nicht tust? Frage danach, vor Zeugen, dann wird sich der
Biologe seine Antwort schon überlegen.

Dein Fachvorgesetzter, z.B. Professor Elektrotechnik, muß unbedingt von dem Vorgang erfahren.
Dränge darauf, daß solche Dinge wie Veränderungen an Maschinen in einer Anweisung geregelt werden.

Wie hoch ist denn die Gefahr für Menschen in der Anlage effektiv?

Gibt es an der Hochschule eine Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit (intern oder extern)? Die kann man
auch fragen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (6 März 2012)

Ev. ein entsprechend auffälliges Schild "O3 Grenzwert überschritten" im Laborbereich und an allen Eingangstüren entsprechend Aktivieren. (also Leuchtschrift zb mit LED) parallel dazu eine Sirene starten, die erst wider verstummt wenn der Grenzwert unterschirtten ist (und die sich auch nicht Rückstellen lässt).
Alle Werte und ausgelösten Meldungen mitprotokollieren!

Alle Zutrittsberechtigten Personen vorab nachweislich (Mit Unterschirft) unterweisen über die ev auftretenden Gefahren.

Dann sollte in einem Laborbereich eigentlich alles abgedeckt sein.

Die erforderliche PSA (schwerer Atemschutz / Ate,schutzmasken, . . . müssen natürlich schon vorhanden sein),


----------



## Klopfer (13 März 2012)

Das Zauberwort heiß "Gefährdungsbeurteilung".

Auch wenn die Maschine/Anlage ansich nicht in Verkehr gebracht wird, und somit der aktuellen Richtlinien- und Normenwelt nur bedingt unterworfen ist, so ist das Labor doch ein Arbeitsplatz. Somit sollten Gefährdungen die sich aus Versuchsaufbauten und auch ggf. überbrückten (oder Überbrückbaren) Sicherheitskreisen ergeben betrachtet und geeignete Maßnahmen ergriffen UND dokumentiert werden. 

Ein Ansatz ist der Vorschlag von winnman. Aber bitte dokumentiert das Ganze irgendwo. Vor dem Richter stehen und nur sagen können "Wir fanden das alle gut" schaut recht blöd aus. Den ein oder Anderen überfällt da auch gerne mal ne partielle Amnesie.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## Profilator (15 März 2012)

Guten Tag,


siehe

> MRL, Artikel 1 / (2) : ... dieser Richtlinie sind ausgenommen :
                                   h) Maschinen ... für Forschungszwecke ... in Laboratorien.


MfG


----------



## TimoK (15 März 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> siehe
> ...



Du hast den entscheidenden Teil vergessen zu zitieren: 



> ...und zur *vorübergehenden *Verwendung​in Laboratorien bestimmt sind




Vorübergehend ist die Anlage, so wie ich das lese definitiv nicht, da die Anlage deutlich mehr als einige wenige Wochen so betrieben wird. Die MRL hat also Gültigkeit. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2012)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Vorübergehend ist die Anlage, so wie ich das lese definitiv nicht, da die Anlage deutlich mehr als einige wenige Wochen so betrieben wird. Die MRL hat also Gültigkeit.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



*ACK*

@ Profilator: eine Risikobeurteilung müsstest Du trotzdem machen. Was entfällt, wäre Konformitätserklärung, CE-Kennzeichen
und komplette Betriebsanleitung.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (15 März 2012)

@ Tommi : Klar nix anderes hab ich geschrieben -> sicher muß die Anlage sicher sein (gem. Geräte / Produkt-
sicherheitsgesetz).

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, das in diesem Fall sogar mal was klar und eindeutig in der MRL steht.

Vorübergehend ist ja relativ - das man eine kompexe Laboranlage aber nicht nur für ein paar Wochen
aufbaut versteht sich ja wohl von selbst. Sollte also der Normensetzer das so gemeint haben würde ja der
ganze Punkt mit der Ausnahme für Laboranlagen sich quasi selbst aufheben.

Ich denke man hat hier eher die Verwendungsdauer von Maschinen in der Produktion vor Augen gehabt,
also Zeiträume von 20 - 30 Jahren u durchaus auch länger. Und dazu würde ich vorübergehend relativieren.

MfG


----------



## Tommi (15 März 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Ich denke man hat hier eher die Verwendungsdauer von Maschinen in der Produktion vor Augen gehabt,
> also Zeiträume von 20 - 30 Jahren u durchaus auch länger. Und dazu würde ich vorübergehend relativieren.
> 
> MfG



Hallo,

nach allem, was ich dazu bisher gelesen habe, glaube ich, daß Du da auf dem Holzweg bist.
Gemeint sind Maschinen, die nur einmal verwendet werden und dann nicht mehr und vor allen
Dingen nicht durch Dritte.

Das kann man jetzt gut oder schlecht finden, ist aber wohl so.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## TimoK (16 März 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach allem, was ich dazu bisher gelesen habe, glaube ich, daß Du da auf dem Holzweg bist.
> Gemeint sind Maschinen, die nur einmal verwendet werden und dann nicht mehr und vor allen
> ...



Genau so ist mir das auch bekannt, wenige Tage bzw. Wochen, aber bei weitem nicht der zeitliche Bereich, über den hier gesprochen wird.


----------



## Safety (16 März 2012)

Hallo,
hierzu der Leitfaden zur MRL, ist doch eindeutig!

§ 60 Maschinen für Forschungszwecke 
Der Ausschluss gemäß Artikel 1 Absatz 2 Buchstabe h wurde aufgenommen, da
es nicht als zweckmäßig erachtet wurde, Laborausrüstungen,  die eigens für die
Erfordernisse bestimmter Forschungsvorhaben konstruiert und gebaut werden
den Anforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie zu unterwerfen. Der Ausschluss gil
daher nicht für Maschinen, die ständig in Labors installiert sind und für allgemeine
Forschungszwecke verwendet werden können, oder für Maschinen, die in Labors
für andere Zwecke als für Forschungsaufgaben installiert wurden, beispielsweise
für Prüfzwecke. 
Dieser Ausschluss gilt nur für Einrichtungen, die für vorübergehende
Forschungszwecke konstruiert und gebaut  wurden, also für Einrichtungen, die
nach Abschluss der Forschungsarbeiten, für die sie konstruiert und gebau
wurden, nicht mehr weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## Profilator (17 März 2012)

Guten morgen

genau, die Passagen
... eigens für bestimmte(r) Forschungsvorhaben konstruiert // ... Ausschluss gilt ... für vorübergehende
Forschungszwecke // ... Einrichtungen,  die nach Abschluss der Forschungsarbeiten ... nicht mehr weiterverwendet werden. 				

deuten aus meiner Sicht eben nicht auf eine Nutzungsdauer von einigen Wochen hin. Die Nutzungsdauer
ist eigentlich klar definiert, nämlich der Abschluss der Forschungsarbeiten. Wie lange das dauer darf steht 
da nicht. Es soll doch nur offensichtlich klar unterschieden werden zu den Anlagen, die auch im Labor stehen,
aber quasi zur "Standardausstattung" zählen und permanent und dauerhaft genutzt werden.


----------



## Safety (17 März 2012)

Hallo,
auch hier gilt es muss ein vertretbarer Zeitraum sein mit entsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen vom Betreiber organsiert, es gilt immer die BetrSichV.
Also im Fall der Fälle muss man dies Begründen können und auch vorweisen welche Schutzmaßnahmen man ergriffen hat.  Es geht auf keinen Fall einfach eine Maschine oder was auch immer ohne Maßnahmen bereit zu stellen. Es muss auch hier eine Risikobeurteilung und Gefährdungsbeurteilung gemacht werden.
Und der Zeitraum muss natürlich auch begründet werden, machen kann man viel ob es dann vor Gericht auch so gesehen wird ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Jochen (19 März 2012)

Danke für Eure Diskussionsbeiträge. Ich habe es mit Interesse verfolgt und für mich die Konsequenz gezogen, dass ich mir künftig in allen Zweifelsfällen von den verantwortlichen Profs. etwas schriftlich geben lasse. Damit ist auch jeder einverstanden. Zudem habe ich in der letzten Woche die Warnbeschilderung ausgebaut und habe alle Personen, die die Halle betreten mit ihrer Unterschrift bestätigen lassen, dass sie über die speziellen Gegebenheiten vor Ort informiert sind.


----------



## Chroma (25 März 2012)

Hallo Jochen ,
finde ich super das Du Dir Gedanken über die Sicherheit der Mitarbeiter machst und nicht einfach denkst "wird schon nichts schief gehn". Das was Du bisher umgesetzt hast find ich schon mal einen Anfang.
Jedoch denke ich und sei mir jetzt nicht beleidigt, ist es eben nur der Warnhinweis: Betreten auf eigene Gefahr! wie auf einer Baustelle. Und wenn ein Bauarbeiter in eine ungesicherte Grube fällt wird später trotzdem nachgefragt warum die Grube offen stand und keine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen wurde. Sollte der Arbeiter mit einem Beinbruch davongekommen sein wird die Krankenkasse dafür die Kosten übernehmen. Der Grubenverantwortliche wird ermahnt oder bekommt sogar ein Baustellenverbot. Wenn man also davon ausgeht das dem Arbeiter die Gefahren auf der Baustelle bekannt waren, und das waren sie da er 100% an Sicherheitsunterrichtungen Teil genommen und unterschrieben hat, hat er doch ein Recht darauf auf Schadenersatz zu klagen. Man hat ihm ja eine Grube gegraben und sie nicht gesichert.
Wenn wir das ganze auf Deinen Fall kopieren bist leider Du der, der die Grube gräbt. Und schlimmer noch Du entfernst die Lebenswichtige Sicherung. Du unternimmst zwar den Versuch anderweitig eine Sicherung aufzubauen aber zum Schluss hast Du nur die Unterschrift die auch der Bauarbeiter von sich gab, der ja Teil der Baustelle sein musste. Es bringt Dir also nichts den Anwesenden mitzuteilen das hier einen Gefahr lauert sondern Du musst unter allen Umständen vermeiden das wenn das Gas austritt rechtzeitig gewarnt werden kann und keinem etwas passiert. Ich schreibe bewusst Du da nur Du der bist der die Anlage, warum auch immer, in diesen Zustand versetzte. Und nur Du bist fachlich dazu in der Lage die Gefahren zu erkennen da ausschließlich Du der Fachmann bist. Das wird Dir der Richter später genau so erklären da Du kurz vor Deinem Abschluss stehst und man davon ausgehen kann das das benötigte Fachwissen vorhanden ist. Im übrigen wird keine Versicherung einen Schaden übernehmen da Dein Vorgehen grob fahrlässig ist. 
Sei mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich so direkt bin aber ich denke Du bist Dir sehr unsicher bei dieser Sache und brauchst mal eine konkrete Aussage. Ich habe fast jeden Tag mit sowas zu kämpfen und würde nicht auf Nichtfachmänner wie z.B. deine Biologen hören. Die können später nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden da sie ja Nichtfachmänner sind. Und hinter Deinen Vorgesetzten kannst Du Dich auch nicht verstecken die wussten zwar bescheid aber das Du so übereifrig gehandelt hast konnten sie ja nicht wissen.
Entweder Du lässt die Grube einen anderen schaufeln oder Du sorgst für die richtige Sicherheit. Damit meine ich setzt ein Schriftstück auf in dem die Gefahren eindeutig untermauert sind und lass es einem vorgesetzten Fachmann unterschreiben. Du wirst sehen man findet sicherlich eine Lösung.  
Und merke Dir alle diese Normen und Anlehnungen helfen Dir in Deinem Fall nicht weiter, z.B. der Produktionsbetrieb. Dort geht man davon aus das eine Maschine oder Anlage im Fehlerfall weiterproduzieren kann sofern Fachpersonal rund um die Uhr bereit stehen. Und auch nur dann wenn keine Lebensbedrohlichen Gefahren von ihr ausgehen.
Du musst sicherlich auch mal schlafen (wennst noch kannst) und dann ist Deine Anlage ohne aufsicht. Meine Gedanken möchte ich gar nicht weiter denken wenn ich am nächsten Morgen den Krankenwagen oder schlimmer vor meiner Firma stehen sehe.
So jetzt habe ich dir hoffentlich etwas geholfen und wünsch Dir einen erfolgreichen Schulabschluss. Und eine erfolgreiche Lösung aber nicht die des Nichts tuns.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Chroma 

Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht das Gerät zu prüfen oder auszutauschen. Muss ja einen Grund haben das es ständig auf Störung geht. Wie soll man den da ordentliche Versuche fahren können?


----------



## winnman (26 März 2012)

Na ganz so sehe ich das nicht.

Er gräbt keine Grube, sondern schult seine Probanten im Betreten dieses Raumes. Ich sehe da zb einen Vergleich zur Feuerwehr die in verrauchtes Gebäude betritt oder zu einer Elektrofachkraft die einen elektrischen Betriebsraum betritt.

Wenn er zB.: vorschreibt, dass ein Atemschutz immer mitzuführen ist, bei ertönen des Alarms der Atemschutz zu verwenden ist, den Zutritt bei O3 Austritt erschwert (zB Zutrittskontrolle, die bei O3 Alarm eine zusätzliche Bestätigung erfordert, die Protokolliert wird).

Dies alles nachweislich schult (inkl regelmäßiger Updates). Dann sehe ich hier eigentlich keine gröberen Probleme, auch im Unglücksfall nicht.

Er macht die Laien durch die Schulung zu unterwiesenen Personen, andere dürfen in diesen Bereich nicht rein.

Schwerpunkt der Schulungen muss sein:  Bei O3 Alarm Bereich verlassen bzw entsprechenden Atemschutz verwenden. Bei O3 Alarm Zutritt nur mit entsprechendem Atemschutz. Grundsätzliche Aufklärung über die Gefahren (O3).

Vorraussetzung ist ev noch eine Schleuse.


----------



## Safety (31 März 2012)

Hallo,
hier ein neues Dokument welches genau auf dieses Thema eingeht.
http://bibliothek.arbeitssicherheit...58a98cab24f39820800e07f721d35&q=BGI/GUVI+5139


----------



## Junior (15 April 2012)

Jochen schrieb:


> Den Weisungsberechtigten stört nun, dass der Ozongenerator abschaltet, wenn eine Störung des Warngerätes vorliegt. Er möchte die Abschaltung lediglich bei Ozonalarm haben.
> Danke und Gruß


Hallo,
mal abgesehen von allen Rechten und Pflichten würde ich mir Gedanken über die Qualität des Warngerätes machen.

Zitat von Chroma am 25.03.:
Hast Du schon mal daran gedacht das Gerät zu prüfen oder auszutauschen. Muss ja einen Grund haben das es ständig auf Störung geht. Wie soll man den da ordentliche Versuche fahren können? 

MfG   Günter.


----------

